# The Bible, Mein Kampf, and Microsoft



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Is it just me, or has anyone notice the similarities between the three?

Two rather boring books. One written by a crazed megalomaniac with messianic pretensions, full of strange ideas of a chosen race, persecution of another race/homosexuals etc, and bizarre ideas that one-day his truth will prevail, whatever comes to be. The other book is Mein Kampf.

And Microsoft. Another organisation lead by a crazed megalomaniac, bent on world domination and doing his best to crush all dissenters who do not believe in his ideology, despite being wrong half the time (?The internet has no future!? he said.). And the software - his vision for a better world. Crashes when you need it most. Full of bugs and contradictions, and ?upgraded? when people realise that the originals were not was intended, never fulfils its promises, and continues to be a pile of s.h.i.t. And yet despite this, we continue to believe in his rot and consume his ?product?.

Na, must be me.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

When something doesn't work it is best to revise it, clarify it, make references to historical context, and then continue to proclaim it as inherently good. This all happens regardless of the obvious adaptations necessary to sustain the ideology, product, whatever. When something doesn't work we endlessly revise it in a desperate attempt to make it seem relevant and true and are then blind to the machinations needed to make the ridiculous palatable and sensible. And why not? The people involved in these processes have a stake in the end result and are willing to overlook flaws in order to maintain their worldview.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL Martin. I won't dignify Mein Kamf, lolol.

However a minor comment....

Bill (and Melinda Gates) is one of greatest philanthropists here in the US. His donation of millions of dollars to various health cuases and other critical research projects is astounding.

Yes, I curse my computer daily. But you could say this of any successful corporate professional. Henry Ford marketed a machine that is both the bane of our existence and a necessity. Here in Detroit, there are so many hospitals and schools funded by Ford philanthropy it's ridiculous.

"Noblesse Oblige" sp? And what has the Royal Family done with all of their money? I may be mistaken, but I recall Princess Diana was reviled by the Royals when she went out to help AIDS victims..... OMG she evn touched them! And helped with victims of hidden mines, etc.

How could you criticize in imperfect invention that despite all of its flaws has contributed so much to all manner of business, communication, even the existence of this Board?

Martin, you are especially crabby these days, lol. :shock:

Lordy, I have to get things done.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 
I'm especially hurt by your critcisms of Mein Kampf and Microsoft. The one is a fantastic peice of firewood. The other is particularly useful for taking over the world. Try to decide of which one I speak.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Comparing Hitler or Bill Gates with Jesus is incredibly uhhhhh preposterous and sad. The Bible is best to understand with the help of others who are studying as well. Some will be blinded. It says that in the Word. My prayer is that none in this forum are. With love in HIm, freesong


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tee hee. I'm not 'comparing' them at all. I was just asking in anyone noticed the similarities, that's all. It's a subtle difference, but not one that is lost on our dark father who is in hell. And so forth.


----------

